# 1965 Headlight assembly question (dumb)



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I forgot how the retaining spring hooks to the headlight bucket, and can't seem to find a diagram of that in my restoration book. Does anyone have a picture or quick description of how that hooks on? It's been a while since I disassembled them and just don't remember.

Basically looking for a parts list or diagram on the headlight assembly.

Thanks!


----------

